# Your The Ultimate Prog Rock Supergroup



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine would be Frank Zappa, Keith Emerson, Greg Lake, Robert Fripp & Chester Thompson. If they didn't kill each other!


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I have duo, Frank Zappa & Julian Jay Savarin.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Any supergroup should have Steve Howe as a member. He and Fripp... Just sayin'.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Hackett is always an instant vote in.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

How about this lineup?
- Tony Iommi (g)
- Tony Banks (kybds)
- Chris Squire (b)
- Billy Cobham (d)
- Jean-Luc Ponty (el vn)

Prog meets jazz meets metal.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> Hackett is always an instant vote in.


Woo-hoo. 

Genesis wasn't the same after he was gone...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

JACE said:


> Woo-hoo.
> 
> Genesis wasn't the same after he was gone...


Yep.

They lost more when they lost Hackett than when they lost Gabriel.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What about Train Wreck supergroups - got any good ones........ mine would be 


Iggy Pop, Kate Bush, Jack Bruce, Lemmy & Keith Moon, I'm sure Kate would be up for it......


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like some of the real ones. Zappa's '73 band w/ Ponty, Duke, Bruce Fowler, Ralph Humphrey, Ian & Ruth Underwood. ELP, Bruford, National Health, KC. 

Although it's sounds interesting, I don't think Zappa and Emerson in the same group would work. I don't think Keith would want to play two chords or vamps behind FZ's solos, and he doesn't have enough R&B groove for Zappa's taste. Maybe a Zappa/Fripp duo guitar album?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have only heard of three of the names listed and have heard some Zappa. No can vote.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The first line-up of UK (Bruford/Wetton/Jobson/Holdsworth) took some beating in the CV stakes - however, I preferred the second (and guitar-less) line-up of Wetton/Jobson/Bozzio.

I suppose I could pick loads of permutations from prog's A-listers but I'd too frightened that they'd turn out to be an overblown MOR monstrosity like Asia...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

... but maybe I'd forgive them if they were fronted by Curved Air's Sonja Kristina.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd like to hear Zappa w/ Jan Hammer, Bill Bruford, Ralphe Armstrong on bass, Jerry Goodman on violin, Solomon Burke on vocals.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I'd like to hear Zappa w/ Jan Hammer, Bill Bruford, Ralphe Armstrong on bass, Jerry Goodman on violin, Solomon Burke on vocals.


Oh, I like that idea -- especially the wildcard of Burke on vocals. Very nice.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Not sure this would be my all time favorite, but it's pretty close:

Mel Collins - flute and saxes
Robert Fripp - guitar and keyboards
Jakko Jakszyk - guitar and voice
Tony Levin - basses, stick, and voice
Pat Mastelatto - drums
Bill Rieflin - drums and keyboards
Gavin Harrison - drums

They are currently touring under the name King Crimson


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a great prog rock group I don't think has been mentioned yet:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Got a nice copy of this Album


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Frank Zappa, Keith Emerson, Greg Lake, Robert Fripp & Chester Thompson


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Graham Bond is a must in any Train Wreck supergroup.


----------

